
Until Yesterday, My Father Was the Longest-Held Hostage in U.S. History - aren55555
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/11/my-father-was-longest-held-hostage-in-us-history.html
======
misnome
Haven't many detainees in Guantanamo bay been held hostage BY the US, for
longer than this?

~~~
eshvk
Are they American by citizenship ? If not, your statement is useless as it is
outside the scope of the article which is clearly about an American hostage.

~~~
quasque
It's just not an accurate title, as "US history" also includes non-citizens.

------
gohrt
What does the sign mean? "4th year... You can't or you don't want...?"

* What is the "4th year"? it's not how long Levinson has been hostage (unless the date in the photo caption is wrong)

* Is the message an anti-US taunt by his captors?

* I thought Levinson was missing, not actively held hostage by a captor who advertised his presence or demanded ransom.

Can someone clarify?

------
anigbrowl
I'm not seeing the HN angle here.

~~~
lemonberry
From the HN guidelines on comments:

"Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that
you did.

"

~~~
anigbrowl
I'm not complaining, but I was hoping that someone would articulate it for my
benefit. Having been here a while I am familiar with the guidelines.

------
Mithaldu
While i feel for her, having had a father myself who had trouble expressing
emotions, though for other reasons; i balk at the title "Longest-Held Hostage
in U.S. History".

What about other countries? Are there people from other countries who've been
held hostage for longer? Do they matter less? Or are these two men the
longest-held hostages in world history? If so, why not say so? Does the world
matter less than the USA?

~~~
tylerkahn
Is this satire?

~~~
Sae5waip
No, it's probably bitterness. Most americans wouldn't understand.

